# Sharia Creep



## Ropey

> Toronto's cops to don hijabs! Oh Boy!



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xss-1pyB2Vo]Ezra Levant on the medieval burka/niqab/hijab - YouTube[/ame]

What if someone calls these cops pig.  

Sharia creep? Mosque in Markham, Ontario, beside a Catholic School or church. But in Muslim countries Christians are demoralized or killed, churches are razed?

Markham Mosque With 135 Foot Minaret





^ An example of future skylines and I ask,  when they call for prayer - 5 times a day - it will be heard very loudly. 

When it comes, and it still comes.


----------



## High_Gravity

Ropey said:


> Toronto's cops to don hijabs! Oh Boy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xss-1pyB2Vo]Ezra Levant on the medieval burka/niqab/hijab - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> What if someone calls these cops pig.
> 
> Sharia creep? Mosque in Markham, Ontario, beside a Catholic School or church. But in Muslim countries Christians are demoralized or killed, churches are razed?
> 
> Markham Mosque With 135 Foot Minaret
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ An example of future skylines and I ask,  when they call for prayer - 5 times a day - it will be heard very loudly.
> 
> When it comes, and it still comes.
Click to expand...


I heard the loud prayer calls when I served in the ME, I don't think people there in Canada would like it very much. Imagine if Christian Churchs in Iraq or Egypt has loud speakers that broadcast Christian sermons? they would be burned to the ground, sometimes I think our kindness is our weakness.


----------



## waltky

Dat's what Granny calls the neighborhood Mooslamic...

... he alla time makin' pipe bombs...

... an' settin' `em off in the woods behind the park...

... she says he's just a lil' sharia creep.


----------



## Political Junky

I enjoyed hearing the call to prayer when visiting Turkey.


----------



## JStone

Political Junky said:


> I enjoyed hearing the call to prayer when visiting Turkey.



That would be the same call that jihadists shout when committing acts of terrorism


----------



## Tank

It's like watching cancer grow.


----------



## Ropey

The Western arena needs to be careful and moderate towards the creep. So that those who come here get our culture. 

By 'get' I mean understand and accept the cultural identity of Canada.


----------



## High_Gravity

Ropey said:


> The Western arena needs to be careful and moderate towards the creep. So that those who come here get our culture.
> 
> By 'get' I mean understand and accept the cultural identity of Canada.



The US and Canada really needs to be careful from immigration from that part of the world, or we could end up like Londonistan.


----------



## Ropey

High_Gravity said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Western arena needs to be careful and moderate towards the creep. So that those who come here get our culture.
> 
> By 'get' I mean understand and accept the cultural identity of Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US and Canada really needs to be careful from immigration from that part of the world, or we could end up like Londonistan.
Click to expand...


Some people use the Empiric excuse for Britain and France, but we see the same in Germany.  It is a clear unwillingness to accept a different 'ism'. 

I can only hope that Islam can be brought to modernity externally. It will not happen internally, or if it does, it will take a very long time I fear.

Considering how long it took Judaism and Christianity to modernize and they can open/recodify their books. 

Islam constrains against a modern reinterpretation.


----------



## High_Gravity

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Western arena needs to be careful and moderate towards the creep. So that those who come here get our culture.
> 
> By 'get' I mean understand and accept the cultural identity of Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US and Canada really needs to be careful from immigration from that part of the world, or we could end up like Londonistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people use the Empiric excuse for Britain and France, but we see the same in Germany.  It is a clear unwillingness to accept a different 'ism'.
> 
> I can only hope that Islam can be brought to modernity externally. It will not happen internally, or if it does, it will take a very long time I fear.
> 
> Considering how long it took Judaism and Christianity to modernize and they can open/recodify their books.
> 
> Islam constrains against a modern reinterpretation.
Click to expand...


I just don't like how some Muslims want to legally change laws on the books to suit them, if you want to live as a religious Muslim nobody is stopping you from doing so, no need to force your beliefs on the rest of us.


----------



## Ropey

High_Gravity said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US and Canada really needs to be careful from immigration from that part of the world, or we could end up like Londonistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people use the Empiric excuse for Britain and France, but we see the same in Germany.  It is a clear unwillingness to accept a different 'ism'.
> 
> I can only hope that Islam can be brought to modernity externally. It will not happen internally, or if it does, it will take a very long time I fear.
> 
> Considering how long it took Judaism and Christianity to modernize and they can open/recodify their books.
> 
> Islam constrains against a modern reinterpretation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just don't like how some Muslims want to legally change laws on the books to suit them, if you want to live as a religious Muslim nobody is stopping you from doing so, no need to force your beliefs on the rest of us.
Click to expand...


It's going to take time. Longer than my children's, children's life most likely HG. This is a multi-generational event that has ebbed and flowed for thousands of years and will take multiple generations to effect a move to modernity.

Canada and America are bastions due to their distance.  We need to allow all people here. So that we can educate them on the culture of acceptance.

This is where it is strongest 

But we need to be firm that they must have acceptance to come over.  No acceptance = No Willingness = No Movement = No Go IMO.


----------



## High_Gravity

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people use the Empiric excuse for Britain and France, but we see the same in Germany.  It is a clear unwillingness to accept a different 'ism'.
> 
> I can only hope that Islam can be brought to modernity externally. It will not happen internally, or if it does, it will take a very long time I fear.
> 
> Considering how long it took Judaism and Christianity to modernize and they can open/recodify their books.
> 
> Islam constrains against a modern reinterpretation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't like how some Muslims want to legally change laws on the books to suit them, if you want to live as a religious Muslim nobody is stopping you from doing so, no need to force your beliefs on the rest of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's going to take time. Longer than my children's, children's life most likely HG. This is a multi-generational event that has ebbed and flowed for thousands of years and will take multiple generations to effect a move to modernity.
> 
> Canada and America are bastions due to their distance.  We need to allow all people here. So that we can educate them on the culture of acceptance.
> 
> This is where it is strongest
> 
> But we need to be firm that they must have acceptance to come over.  No acceptance = No Willingness = No Movement = No Go IMO.
Click to expand...


I agree completely, this is why I don't religious zealots of any faith, if I want to go out and get hammered drunk, have sex with my girlfriend and than go to a strip club it shouldn't effect anyones religious righteousness, I have noticed zealots from all faith want to physically take away anything that offends them from everyone.


----------



## Ropey

Has anyone seen that Sharia Creep?

Sunni Man?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Ropey said:


> The Western arena needs to be careful and moderate towards the creep. So that those who come here get our culture.
> 
> By 'get' I mean understand and accept the cultural identity of Canada.



Our Canadian culture and traditions can go to hell as far as our phony and fake politically correct politicians are concerned. They have become so pro-multiculturalism that they are destroying all things Canadian, piece by piece. Multiculturalism really means white genocide, and all western countries are on the road to white minority status if they don't wake the hell up soon. If need be white people must become racist if they want to survive as a race. If not, it is goodbye for old whitey. Short, sweet, and simple.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Ropey said:


> Has anyone seen that Sharia Creep?
> 
> Sunni Man?



Those living in Britain, Germany, France and Sweden as examples have all seen and are having to live with creeping Sharia. When Muslims are a small minority, they are harmless. But as their numbers grow they begin to become more aggressive, and start to demand that Sharia law must become the law of the land. The European and all Caucasian countries are in a fight for their survival. Will they wake up soon? And the Caucasian people better start thinking about their children and grandchildren who may have to live under Sharia law. They will be the ones to suffer if we keep sitting on our azzes and do nothing about it. Caucasians have to start thinking about their survival and not just keep the attitude that it is all about me-me-me crap. We must unite as a people just like the Muzzies do. They refuse to assimilate period. A big problem for old whitey.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Ropey said:


> Toronto's cops to don hijabs! Oh Boy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=[MEDIA=youtube]xss-1pyB2Vo[/MEDIA]Ezra Levant on the medieval burka/niqab/hijab - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> What if someone calls these cops pig.
> 
> Sharia creep? Mosque in Markham, Ontario, beside a Catholic School or church. But in Muslim countries Christians are demoralized or killed, churches are razed?
> 
> Markham Mosque With 135 Foot Minaret
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ An example of future skylines and I ask,  when they call for prayer - 5 times a day - it will be heard very loudly.
> 
> When it comes, and it still comes.
Click to expand...



(X)What else.  They will be beheaded in the name of Allah.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

High_Gravity said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Western arena needs to be careful and moderate towards the creep. So that those who come here get our culture.
> 
> By 'get' I mean understand and accept the cultural identity of Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US and Canada really needs to be careful from immigration from that part of the world, or we could end up like Londonistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people use the Empiric excuse for Britain and France, but we see the same in Germany.  It is a clear unwillingness to accept a different 'ism'.
> 
> I can only hope that Islam can be brought to modernity externally. It will not happen internally, or if it does, it will take a very long time I fear.
> 
> Considering how long it took Judaism and Christianity to modernize and they can open/recodify their books.
> 
> Islam constrains against a modern reinterpretation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just don't like how some Muslims want to legally change laws on the books to suit them, if you want to live as a religious Muslim nobody is stopping you from doing so, no need to force your beliefs on the rest of us.
Click to expand...



Because they are Muslims, and when they immigrate to a non-muslim country they want Sharia law implemented. They refuse to assimilate. The host people have too assimilate.


----------



## Dragonlady

feduptaxpayer said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Western arena needs to be careful and moderate towards the creep. So that those who come here get our culture.
> 
> By 'get' I mean understand and accept the cultural identity of Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Canadian culture and traditions can go to hell as far as our phony and fake politically correct politicians are concerned. They have become so pro-multiculturalism that they are destroying all things Canadian, piece by piece. Multiculturalism really means white genocide, and all western countries are on the road to white minority status if they don't wake the hell up soon. If need be white people must become racist if they want to survive as a race. If not, it is goodbye for old whitey. Short, sweet, and simple.
Click to expand...


Canada's multi-culturalism is enshrined in our Constitution. Your racism goes against everything that Canada is and all it stands for. 

This is not a white nation. It is a multi-cultural nation where everyone is to be respected. 

Take you Nazi propaganda and lies and shove them up your ass. 



Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Ropey

Take you liberal propaganda and lies and shove them up your ass.


----------



## yiostheoy

Ropey said:


> Toronto's cops to don hijabs! Oh Boy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=[MEDIA=youtube]xss-1pyB2Vo[/MEDIA]Ezra Levant on the medieval burka/niqab/hijab - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> What if someone calls these cops pig.
> 
> Sharia creep? Mosque in Markham, Ontario, beside a Catholic School or church. But in Muslim countries Christians are demoralized or killed, churches are razed?
> 
> Markham Mosque With 135 Foot Minaret
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ An example of future skylines and I ask,  when they call for prayer - 5 times a day - it will be heard very loudly.
> 
> When it comes, and it still comes.
Click to expand...

I try to avoid all cops simply because they could be a hazard to anybody's health whether you are a good guy or a bad guy.

When you really need a cop as in a car accident or after a burglary it won't matter then if they are muslim or not.

Do your own policing the rest of the time.  Stay armed, with extra ammo mags, and stay alert.  That way you can be safe always.

Cops just do the post mortem anyway.  It is a myth that they can stop crime or save you.  They cannot.


----------



## yiostheoy

Dragonlady said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Western arena needs to be careful and moderate towards the creep. So that those who come here get our culture.
> 
> By 'get' I mean understand and accept the cultural identity of Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Canadian culture and traditions can go to hell as far as our phony and fake politically correct politicians are concerned. They have become so pro-multiculturalism that they are destroying all things Canadian, piece by piece. Multiculturalism really means white genocide, and all western countries are on the road to white minority status if they don't wake the hell up soon. If need be white people must become racist if they want to survive as a race. If not, it is goodbye for old whitey. Short, sweet, and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canada's multi-culturalism is enshrined in our Constitution. Your racism goes against everything that Canada is and all it stands for.
> 
> This is not a white nation. It is a multi-cultural nation where everyone is to be respected.
> 
> Take you Nazi propaganda and lies and shove them up your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

Canada is just as bad as the UK or Australia when it comes to infringing peoples gun rights.

The Alla Snackbars will have a field day up there if they ever target it like they have been doing in France.

For now they are using Canada as a conduit to get into the USA so they probably don't want to make any trouble up there too.

Canadians are wimps.


----------



## Ropey

The Conservative Party of Canada has just enshrined same sex marriages.

That says enough, right there, for me.

Warriors for gay rights: The Conservatives have become unlikely LGBT supporters

Kill the culture, wot.

Canadians listened to Obama's game of divide, encapsulate and emancipate the minority divisions and take the culture of the majority away.


----------



## Dragonlady

Ropey said:


> The Conservative Party of Canada has just enshrined same sex marriages.
> 
> That says enough, right there, for me.
> 
> Warriors for gay rights: The Conservatives have become unlikely LGBT supporters
> 
> Kill the culture, wot.
> 
> Canadians listened to Obama's game of divide, encapsulate and emancipate the minority divisions and take the culture of the majority away.



What an idiot you are.  Gay Marriage was legalized in Canada by the in 2005 by the Civil Marriages Act, three years before Obama was even elected.  The Conservatives voted against the Act, and the Party's official stance was that marriage was only valid between one man and one woman, but they made no move to overturn the Civil Marriages Act.

A few months ago, when Stephen Harper stepped down as the Conservative Leader after losing the election to Trudeau, the party re-assessed its stand on gay marriage and adopted the status quo for the past 11 years - that gay marriage is legal.


----------



## Ropey

I said that the Conservatives have now adopted this in their platform.

They just did that this year. After the election.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Dragonlady said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Western arena needs to be careful and moderate towards the creep. So that those who come here get our culture.
> 
> By 'get' I mean understand and accept the cultural identity of Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Canadian culture and traditions can go to hell as far as our phony and fake politically correct politicians are concerned. They have become so pro-multiculturalism that they are destroying all things Canadian, piece by piece. Multiculturalism really means white genocide, and all western countries are on the road to white minority status if they don't wake the hell up soon. If need be white people must become racist if they want to survive as a race. If not, it is goodbye for old whitey. Short, sweet, and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canada's multi-culturalism is enshrined in our Constitution. Your racism goes against everything that Canada is and all it stands for.
> 
> This is not a white nation. It is a multi-cultural nation where everyone is to be respected.
> 
> Take you Nazi propaganda and lies and shove them up your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...



It is not racism to want to preserve your white race and it's traditions,heritage,culture which today is slowly being forcibly taken away from the white people by a bunch of traitor politicians and by left wing commie idiots like you. We are not a multicultural country by choice. We white people are being forced to accept multiculturalism(white genocide). 

You can take your anti-white multiculturalism chit and shove it up your ass, .


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Dragonlady said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Conservative Party of Canada has just enshrined same sex marriages.
> 
> That says enough, right there, for me.
> 
> Warriors for gay rights: The Conservatives have become unlikely LGBT supporters
> 
> Kill the culture, wot.
> 
> Canadians listened to Obama's game of divide, encapsulate and emancipate the minority divisions and take the culture of the majority away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an idiot you are.  Gay Marriage was legalized in Canada by the in 2005 by the Civil Marriages Act, three years before Obama was even elected.  The Conservatives voted against the Act, and the Party's official stance was that marriage was only valid between one man and one woman, but they made no move to overturn the Civil Marriages Act.
> 
> A few months ago, when Stephen Harper stepped down as the Conservative Leader after losing the election to Trudeau, the party re-assessed its stand on gay marriage and adopted the status quo for the past 11 years - that gay marriage is legal.
Click to expand...


Gayism sucks the big one.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Dragonlady said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Conservative Party of Canada has just enshrined same sex marriages.
> 
> That says enough, right there, for me.
> 
> Warriors for gay rights: The Conservatives have become unlikely LGBT supporters
> 
> Kill the culture, wot.
> 
> Canadians listened to Obama's game of divide, encapsulate and emancipate the minority divisions and take the culture of the majority away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an idiot you are.  Gay Marriage was legalized in Canada by the in 2005 by the Civil Marriages Act, three years before Obama was even elected.  The Conservatives voted against the Act, and the Party's official stance was that marriage was only valid between one man and one woman, but they made no move to overturn the Civil Marriages Act.
> 
> A few months ago, when Stephen Harper stepped down as the Conservative Leader after losing the election to Trudeau, the party re-assessed its stand on gay marriage and adopted the status quo for the past 11 years - that gay marriage is legal.
Click to expand...



Gayism is sick. What if we put a hundred gay men on one island, and then we put one hundred lesbians on another island, and on another island we put 50 men and 50 women. No island contact between each other. Who do you think will be still alive and thriving say after a hundred and twenty five years? 

I know who would still be around. The island with heterosexual people living on it. Which proves that gayism is not normal. Gay marriage is just plain pathetic. If two fags want to live together than do so, just don't get married. It is so ridiculous and not normal for men to want to get married to each other. You lieberals are a bunch of emotional fools. If you lieberals ever used any common sense or logic it would be a miracle.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Ropey said:


> Toronto's cops to don hijabs! Oh Boy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=[MEDIA=youtube]xss-1pyB2Vo[/MEDIA]Ezra Levant on the medieval burka/niqab/hijab - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> What if someone calls these cops pig.
> 
> Sharia creep? Mosque in Markham, Ontario, beside a Catholic School or church. But in Muslim countries Christians are demoralized or killed, churches are razed?
> 
> Markham Mosque With 135 Foot Minaret
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ An example of future skylines and I ask,  when they call for prayer - 5 times a day - it will be heard very loudly.
> 
> When it comes, and it still comes.
Click to expand...


So you're advocating becoming like a third world country then?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Dragonlady said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Western arena needs to be careful and moderate towards the creep. So that those who come here get our culture.
> 
> By 'get' I mean understand and accept the cultural identity of Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Canadian culture and traditions can go to hell as far as our phony and fake politically correct politicians are concerned. They have become so pro-multiculturalism that they are destroying all things Canadian, piece by piece. Multiculturalism really means white genocide, and all western countries are on the road to white minority status if they don't wake the hell up soon. If need be white people must become racist if they want to survive as a race. If not, it is goodbye for old whitey. Short, sweet, and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canada's multi-culturalism is enshrined in our Constitution. Your racism goes against everything that Canada is and all it stands for.
> 
> This is not a white nation. It is a multi-cultural nation where everyone is to be respected.
> 
> Take you Nazi propaganda and lies and shove them up your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Sometimes I wish that the nazi's did win the war. Probably then I would not have to continually put up with your intolerant Marxist ieberal ignorance anymore. Chuckle-chuckle.


----------

